# Bacca asré la'n ciapa massc



## Yulan

Ciao a tutti 

Ecco qui un altro detto pronunciato da un personaggio di un libro: 

Bacca asré la'n ciapa massc

Trattandosi dello stesso personaggio di cui ad un proverbio precedentemente postato, posso dire che si tratta di dialetto bolognese?  Ma cosa significa? 

Grazie mille per l'aiuto! 


_*P.S.:* Carino il mio avatar, no? *;-)* Sto partecipando alla burla che si celebra in Spagna il 28 Dicembre!!!  _


----------



## zone noire

Un aiuto parziale 

Si, ti confermo che si tratta di dialetto bolognese.

_Bacca asré_ penso che voglia dire bocca aperta, _la n'ciapa_ non prende, quanto a _massc_  buio totale...


----------



## Yulan

zone noire said:


> Si, ti confermo che si tratta di dialetto bolognese.
> _Bacca asré_ penso che voglia dire bocca aperta, _la n'ciapa_ non prende, quanto a _massc_  buio totale...


 

Ciao Zone! 

Grazie mille! E' già un bel passo avanti!!!

"Una bocca aperta non prende ....." e aspettiamo altri esperti! 




.... spero che i mod mi passino l'augurio "Merci beaucoup et Bonne Année!!!"


----------



## Anaiss

Ciao a tutti 
Probabilmente:
*Una bocca chiusa (la) non prende mosche*

vado per intuizione attraverso il dialetto veneto:
_asré _mi ricorda _sera(da)_, serrata dunque chiusa.
la'n = la non
_ciapa _= _ciapa_ (identico al veneto) prende
massc= mosca?

dal Treccani, mosca 





> in bocca chiusa non entran mosche


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Anaiss 

Grazie! 

Quindi il detto è una sorta di invito a stare attenti? 

Non rimanere a bocca aperta, non essere boccaloni/sprovveduti per evitare brutte sorprese? 

Grazie e buon anno!


----------



## Anaiss

Dal Treccani





> Proverbî: in bocca chiusa non entran mosche, per lodare l’opportunità del silenzio


Chi sta zitto non ha guai.
Ma in famiglia mi danno un'interpretazione diversa,  una versione simile del detto si usava per dire "chi tace non ottiene nulla, perde un'opportunità" simile al "chi dorme non piglia pesci" insomma. 
Auguri!


----------



## Yulan

Grazie Anaiss!

Sì, nel contesto del libro che sto trattando, credo sia calzante appieno la versione della tua famiglia: si parla di povertà e di miseria e, quindi, ognuno fa quel che può per sopravvivere ... "_bisogna arrangiarsi e chi se ne sta a guardare (a bocca aperta) non troverà espedienti per farcela"._

Ringrazio te e i tuoi suggeritori familiari  ringrazio Zone Noire per il contributo e ... buon anno a tutti!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Yu.
Confermo anch'io che il significato è "Bocca chiusa non prende mosche". Quanto all'uso, tenderei a interpretarlo come una esortazione a stare zitti.
Saluti.
GS


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Giorgio 

Grazie per il contributo ... ora, però, mi sorgono alcuni dubbi! 
Nel libro si parla di tempi duri, della grama vita nelle campagne lombarde durante la guerra. 

Il dialogo si svolge tra i componenti di una numerosa famiglia che, riuniti intorno alla misera panca-desco () si chiedono come faranno a sopravvivere.
Nel corso della conversazione i personaggi esprimono le loro paure, le preoccupazioni, le lamentele, la rabbia e, a un certo punto, un giovane nipote: "Chi parla di vita? Chi? Non è vivere è sopravvivere. Tanto vale starsene sdraiati, fermi e sia quel che sia!" e il nonno al nipote "Bestemmi, Gustavo! Bacca asré la'n ciapa massc" 

Lo devo interpretare come 

"Bestemmi, non puoi star fermo a far niente nella situazione in cui siamo: devi darti da fare/aiutare" 
o 
"Bestemmi, non puoi pensare/dire una cosa del genere: sta' zitto!" 

Grazie!


----------



## Anaiss

C'è anche la reazione del nipote?
Perché un'esortazione a fare qualcosa da parte del nonno mi sembra più logica, visto che non fare niente è una "bestemmia".


----------



## Necsus

Dice il Treccani:
Proverbî: _in bocca chiusa non entran mosche_, per lodare l’opportunità del silenzio.

E in una raccolta di proverbi leggo:
_in bocca chiusa non entrano mosche,_ chi tace non si fa capire.


----------



## Yulan

Anaiss,

Il libro dice che il nipote "rivolge lo sguardo muto al nonno, si alza lentamente dallo sgabello ed esce dalla stalla".

Secondo me, la "bestemmia" potrebbe essere interpretata

1) nello stare fermo e non aiutare i familiari (lasciare che, in sostanza, muoiano di fame e di malattia) 
*o *
2) nel pensare "sia quel che sia": provare disperazione fino a lasciarsi morire. 

Aiuto 


EDIT:
Oh, Necsus! Ti aspettavo! I post si sono incrociati! 
Che interpretazione devo dare, secondo te, in questo contesto?
Grazie


----------



## zone noire

Ho trovato anche questo sotto la voce tacere del vocabolario bolognese; confermo inoltre che _asré_ vuol dire chiuso e non aperto come erroneamente segnalato da me nel precedente post.

Un caro saluto anche a te Yulan e auguroni per fantastico 2011


----------



## Yulan

_*WOW  Grazie Zone!*_

Il link è, peraltro, molto prezioso in questo momento ... mi ritrovo detti bolognesi un po' ovunque nel libro!


----------



## Necsus

Yulan said:


> Che interpretazione devo dare, secondo te, in questo contesto?


Francamente non posso saperlo... Se devo giudicare dagli elementi che fornisci, a me verrebbe da pensare che il nonno riprenda il nipote non tanto per l'ultima frase, quanto per quella precedente, in cui il ragazzo disprezza la vita, che è comunque il bene supremo, proponendo poi di 'non viverla' con l'abbandono all'inattività e all'inedia. 
Visto che parliamo di poveri contadini lombardi di metà '900, quindi presumibilmente cattolici e più abituati a subire che a reagire, tra i due dovrebbe essere il giovane quello che accenna eventualmente a ribellarsi a condizioni di vita a cui invece l'anziano è più avvezzo e rassegnato, e per questo motivo viene da lui ripreso. Anche l'allusione alla bestemmia mi sembra in linea con questa interpretazione, che comunque tale e personale rimane. 

PS: vedo che le feste non sono state di grande giovamento al tuo aspetto fisico...


----------



## Iraiem

Ciao yulan, non ti vedo proprio in splendida forma oggi  A me sembra che la bestemmia stia nel moto di ribellione del giovane, che non accetta la loro esistenza così per come la conducono e che agli stratagemmi per tirare avanti una vita priva di prospettive preferirebbe l'inazione e l'autodistruzione. Così dicendo reca sconforto e crea difficoltà a chi cerca di trovare soluzioni per permettere la sopravvivenza della famiglia e per questo viene ripreso e *azzittito* dal nonno.


----------



## Yulan

Necsus,

Sarà pure una tua interpretazione personale, ma l'autorevolezza è innegabile *e *mi piace tanto *e *la faccio mia! 

Grazie infinite! 



P.S.: L'hai notato anche tu, vero?  Speriamo che finisca in fretta questa storia!


----------



## Yulan

Iraiem said:


> Ciao yulan, non ti vedo proprio in splendida forma oggi  A me sembra che la bestemmia stia nel moto di ribellione del giovane, che non accetta la loro esistenza così per come la conducono e che agli stratagemmi per tirare avanti una vita priva di prospettive preferirebbe l'inazione e l'autodistruzione. Così dicendo reca sconforto e crea difficoltà a chi cerca di trovare soluzioni per permettere la sopravvivenza della famiglia e per questo viene ripreso e *azzittito* dal nonno.


 
Ciao Iraiem! 
Che bello incontrarti finalmente  Grazie mille per il contributo! 

Lo so, lo so, questa festa de "la inocentada" mi sta mettendo a dura prova  ... spero di recuperare nei prossimi giorni e riprendere le mie sembianze dal primo giorno del 2011! 

Grazie ancora e Felicissimo Anno Nuovo!


----------



## Iraiem

I miei migliori auguri di uno splendido anno nuovo a te!


----------

